# Font for my Logo...Legal?



## lyndsay_kay (Apr 2, 2009)

I hope this is the right forum to post this 

I downloaded a font to use for the design of my company's name. I changed 1 of the letters (just flipped it upside down to represent a different letter). I found the font on dafont.com. My question is: what do I have to do to ensure I can use this font and not get into trouble? Do I need to buy the font from the creator? Do I just have to ask the owner if I have permission?


----------



## lyndsay_kay (Apr 2, 2009)

Totally jumped the gun on that one...

I contacted the designer of the font so I think that's all I would have to do. Sorry!


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

actually if you downloaded the font from dafont and it was in the shareware section..that is freely distributed , you dont need to do anything to use it.....

Inked


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

InkedApparel said:


> actually if you downloaded the font from dafont and it was in the shareware section..that is freely distributed , you dont need to do anything to use it.....




Shareware does not mean it's freely distributed. It means you can try it before you buy it.

The fonts that are freely distributed are 'freeware' (donation optional - may or may not be used commercially) 'free' (can be used commercially) and 'free for personal use'.


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

thank you for clearing that up for me...I thought , if it was shareware , that meant i could use it however I wanted......

Inked


----------



## EJR (Feb 15, 2009)

how did it workout using the font?


----------



## kodac713 (Jul 18, 2007)

Try legal zoom, may be pricey, but sound legal advise beats a lawsuit


----------



## lyndsay_kay (Apr 2, 2009)

EJR said:


> how did it workout using the font?


The font's designer e-mailed me back pretty quickly and said I just had to purchase the font from him to use it...once I do that I'm free to use it commercially.


----------

